# Help with burnin this fat off



## redbeard1466868045 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi. I'm 21 male 5ft 10in 248lbs

Metabolism is medium body fat between 20 and 25% need help. With a cardio workout plan. And dite help


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Redbeard, what's your current diet and training plan?

Who told you you have a "medium" metabolism?


----------



## redbeard1466868045 (Mar 25, 2014)

Lets see I eat two to three times A day depending if I eat breakfast or not but for breakfast I eat two sunny side up eggs two sausage links and a biscuit. Lunch Ill eat roastbeef Roman noodles

And for dinner ill eat stuff like chicken and rice with steamed vegetables or a girlled prokchop and mash potatoes or A steak and corn on the cob. I go walkin once a week in sumter National Forest and I load 18 wheelers with 40lb boxes by hand for 11hrs 4 days a week my goal is 200 pounds.

Sent from my LGL55C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Not possible for me to help you my friend until you start making an effort yourself.

You need to look at your diet yourself, you know you're eating wrong and you know how to improve this on your own.

You haven't mentioned training with weights or cardio, both of these will see you lose weight and build muscle along with your job so that'd be the place I'd start.

Have a look through the diet section on here, you'll find all you need at this point in time to allow you to progress.


----------



## TheTransporter (Jan 30, 2014)

The yunng team want it all dun for em, my gym is full ov em.

U tell em they doin it wrong and they dont wanna no then they ask you summat and they want the inside of ya head


----------



## jadenmiller (Aug 29, 2013)

You need to control your calories intake. Determine how many calories you should consume each day by consulting your fitness trainer. Focus on balanced diet and workouts which will burn your fats.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

So you have an active job.

You need to be measuring what you are eating, then read the diet threads. Altering diet will help massively, then add in some weight training. My experience is if you are already very active you probably don't need any cardio - but you do need to control your diet and measuring is the only way so grams or ounces and with eggs - what size and are they cooked in any fat/do you add any sauces if so what are they and how much(and I don't mean a blob or squirt - teaspoon or weight of it again).


----------



## david78888 (Aug 1, 2014)

Hellow

Redbeard how are you i hope you pretty very well I really like your way of expressing the opinion and sharing the information.Thanks


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

david78888 said:


> Hellow
> 
> Redbeard how are you i hope you pretty very well I really like your way of expressing the opinion and sharing the information.Thanks


Opinion on what?

Redbeard, don't miss breakfast try to source your meals out throughout the day, based on a good protein source, complex carbs and healthy fats, yoi are nearly 18 stone at the moment, you cant just starve yourself by slashing your calories, just eat sensibly.


----------



## fondandkit (Aug 5, 2014)

You need to look at your diet yourself, you know you're eating wrong and you know how to improve this on your own.


----------



## RonaldoAllen (Sep 15, 2014)

Take control on your diet and avoid eating junk or fast food too much. Try to eat more vegetables and fruits. You can also eat raw food for burning fat. Exercise is also best to burn fat quickly.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

RonaldoAllen said:


> Take control on your diet and avoid eating junk or fast food too much. Try to eat more vegetables and fruits. You can also eat raw food for burning fat. Exercise is also best to burn fat quickly.


How does 'raw food' burn fat?


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> How does 'raw food' burn fat?


Ha ha , you loose loads of weight with salmonella. Lol.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi Readbeard.

There are example diets all over the forum. Forums are useful place for discussion, but I agree with Doug in terms of helping yourself.

None of us are paid for our advice on forums for the most part, and we are all busy. You need to be committed and make the first step to do some research around what a good diet looks like. This doesn't have to be perfect and people will always disagree, but without you doing some work up front it's not a good use of time to put you a diet plan in place.

1. Because a good plan takes into account specifics on the individual; and

2. Because without you putting some up front effort in I'm not convinced you'd stick to it


----------



## carlozdre (Jul 14, 2010)

RonaldoAllen is probably referring to eating raw foods, there's a 'diet' on that, with fish being the only meet 'allowed'. What he probably means is to eat organic and unprocessed food.


----------



## fulton41 (Apr 3, 2015)

fondandkit said:


> You need to look at your diet yourself, you know you're eating wrong and you know how to improve this on your own.


THIS.:eyebrows:


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Certain foods like onions, mushrooms, cabbage, Brussels sprouts, asparagus, red/green peppers, beansprouts, cucumber etc all have around 6 calories per 100g, so you end up utilising more calories digesting them than there is in them, I think that's what RonaldoAllen is meaning.

When dieting, irrespective of whether these foods constitute negative calories or not, they help fill you up and keep your stomach working. When it's working it's not crying out for food and making you hungry.


----------

